# Check out the deal I got



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Hey everyone..

Today I just got a sweet deal on a Leopard Gecko. I got her from these people who live near me.

I got a 10g tank, some sand, rocks ect..heat lamp with a 40watt red bulb, Cricket gut load, Calcium supplement and of course the Female Leopard Gecko. She is 6 years old.

All for $25
Heres the pics.

View attachment 115482

View attachment 115483

View attachment 115484

View attachment 115485

View attachment 115486

View attachment 115487

View attachment 115488


----------



## Exile123 (Jun 23, 2006)

nice man nice i had a tokay gecko and i went to pick it up (i was wondering why the bitch got him out of the tank with a glove) she told me that they are nice and playful... so here i got and the thing bites the sh*t out of me and runs up the wall and i run down to get a towel to stop the bleeding i come but up and and grabbed the SOB with a glove and took him back the the store and cursed the bitch out

the thing was 3 years old he was about a foot long


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

Exile123 said:


> nice man nice i had a tokay gecko and i went to pick it up (i was wondering why the bitch got him out of the tank with a glove) she told me that they are nice and playful... so here i got and the thing bites the sh*t out of me and runs up the wall and i run down to get a towel to stop the bleeding i come but up and and grabbed the SOB with a glove and took him back the the store and cursed the bitch out
> 
> the thing was 3 years old he was about a foot long


























Oh yea, they are real playful

You did get a sweet deal on your leo and set up


----------



## KINGofKINGS (Jul 24, 2006)

tokays are about as mean as it gets man... you should have put 2 and 2 together when they picked him up with a GLOVE...?


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Tokay Geckos are seriously awesome geckos.
They are the original gecko, and their vociforous calls named the entire group of saurians we call "geckos".
They are however, best suited to well planted tall and large vivaria. Like keeping fish...just look and enjoy...many gecko species are that way to be honest...we must get past the desire to hold them to enjoy them. 
For those of you unfamiliar:

http://www.ecologyasia.com/verts/lizards/tokay_gecko.htm


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

So anyways back to my sweet deal :laugh:


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

A place near me sells hand raised, tame tokays. They're $100/each but well worth it for a tokay you can handle, imo. All captive bred. None of this wild caught bs.

As for the leopard gecko... Definitely a sweet pickup. Got some shots of her tail, though? The one where I can glimpse it a little makes it look really skinny. A sign that she'll need some fattening up.


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

"None of this wild caught bs." a semi-bothersome statement.

While I am all about successful captive propagation...where do you think the captive stuff comes from? If some serious wild collecting does not start occuring in force most species we enjoy from Madagascar will be no more than amazing photographs in books, articles, and magazines..and Madagascar is only one such example....

Wild caught animals are in need of experiencedowners, however, as they have special needs and understanding while they acclimate....


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

Exile123 said:


> nice man nice i had a tokay gecko and i went to pick it up (i was wondering why the bitch got him out of the tank with a glove) she told me that they are nice and playful... so here i got and the thing bites the sh*t out of me and runs up the wall and i run down to get a towel to stop the bleeding i come but up and and grabbed the SOB with a glove and took him back the the store and cursed the bitch out
> 
> the thing was 3 years old he was about a foot long


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

CrocKeeper said:


> "None of this wild caught bs." a semi-bothersome statement.
> 
> While I am all about successful captive propagation...where do you think the captive stuff comes from? If some serious wild collecting does not start occuring in force most species we enjoy from Madagascar will be no more than amazing photographs in books, articles, and magazines..and Madagascar is only one such example....
> 
> Wild caught animals are in need of experiencedowners, however, as they have special needs and understanding while they acclimate....


So then I guess you'd agree that they shouldn't be for sale in your average pet shop, laden with tics and probably internal parasites, infecting the other stock, vicious as can be, with aprice tag of $10-$15? And I was referring to tokays specifically.

I don't see why people feel the need to disagree when in fact they're agreeing.









I agree that it is beneficial to obtain wild caught specimens of certain species in order to ensure they survive somewhere in the world and also so that existing bloodlines can be diversified. But there's a big difference when it's for the active pet trade where they won't serve any purpose at all and in the end only contribute moreso to the eradication of their species in the wild through poor mass collecting practices and policies. As far as tokays go - I'd much rather see people paying more for something handleable and captive bred and born then wild caught.


----------



## bob351 (Oct 23, 2005)

awsome leo it looks huge







,mine useto be playfull i could handle them and evrything but now they try to bite me and there feed really well lol i think it the time of month for mine lol


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

I am not making a personal attack here Mettle. I just want to clarify some issues I think were not understood...

_"So then I guess you'd agree that they shouldn't be for sale in your average pet shop, laden with tics and probably internal parasites, infecting the other stock, vicious as can be, with aprice tag of $10-$15? And I was referring to tokays specifically."_

No I would not agree, hence my statement. I feel that pets stores should have such animals, BUT that they should represent them honestly. It is the lower price of many of these animals that get people into the hobby to begin with. In 20+ years of keeping herps..and importing, dealing with importers/jobbers/wholesalers/retailers I have never seen a tic on a Tokay, could happen, totally possible, but I haven't seen one. That said I *have* seen *many* examples of internal parasite issues form cestodes, nematodes, proatozaol, bacterial and possible viral issues, all of which are problems that can be isolated through excellent quarantine procedures.
Tokays are not vicious creatures, they are defensive, and there is a big difference. This is a nocturnal animal that spends its life HIDING. Then there is the handling of animals like this that should not be handled to start with...if you get into herps realize that handling stresses out most species. I can not count the number of broken mandibles I have seen on Tokay geckos after they have bitten a finger...the lower jaw is not as strong as the muscle closing it and "snap"...

_"I don't see why people feel the need to disagree when in fact they're agreeing. "_

See above...I was not in fact, agreeing.
_
"I agree that it is beneficial to obtain wild caught specimens of certain species in order to ensure they survive somewhere in the world and also so that existing bloodlines can be diversified. But there's a big difference when it's for the active pet trade where they won't serve any purpose at all and in the end only contribute moreso to the eradication of their species in the wild through poor mass collecting practices and policies. As far as tokays go - I'd much rather see people paying more for something handleable and captive bred and born then wild caught."_

In the current US strends in herpetological propagation the market is driven by morphs, colors, patterns. This leads to serious line-breeding, and sadly interspefcific and intergeneric crossing, so the "diversity" of bloodlines is helped not at all by any importation. Keeping locality animals pure, and of pure lineage is the only way that is accomplished. The active Pet trade is what has allowed the market its current diversity. You could not get your hands on over HALF of what is available today 15 years ago....and collection for the pet trade is what started captive farming in Indonesia, Africa and other places, allowing people there to value their wildlife AND more importantly their habitats...loss of habitat, road construction, food and leather markets destroy more herps than the entire global pet trade 20 to 1. I also would very much like to see more Tokay's kept ESPECIALLY captive bred ones, just because they are an awesome Vivaria inhabitant, that is not worked with as much due to its size, and defensive nature.

I am not knocking the morph market, people will go where the money is, and it is leading to advances in care..but I really would like to see more following of locality, and genetic heritage being preserved.

Again Mettle, this is not a personal attack in any way shape or form...you brought up some very good thoughts, and I wanted to add my proverbial two cents!


----------



## The Marshal (Jul 31, 2006)

Well I just thought i'd throw my two cents in and say very nice leo you have there and I wish ya the best of luck with her! I almost bought one but ended up with a breeding pair of viper geckos that currently have two eggs cookin!


----------



## CLUSTER ONE (Aug 2, 2006)

ya i found a sweet deal like that 2 leos tank light all other exessories for 40$
i would of taken it but i have to many things already so i didnt


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

how big is that thing? could it be stunted living in a 10g for 6yrs?


----------



## studmuffin992 (Feb 27, 2006)

that gecko is nice and fat good pics u got there.


----------

